
Show HN: A Hacker News Reader in Vanilla JavaScript - k2052
https://github.com/k2052/vanilla-hn
======
dvcc
All of that work and my back button is still broken. It also looks like I can
slide a script tag into my comment and have it run.

~~~
pitaj
Your back button is broken? The only behavior I see is that a different page
creates a new history entry. Is that not expected behavior?

~~~
hdhzy
You can't use back to exit the app, at least on Firefox for Android. Steps to
reproduce:

1\. Go to [https://github.com/k2052/vanilla-
hn](https://github.com/k2052/vanilla-hn)

2\. Click link to live demo at the top

3\. Click comments

4\. Press back, you'll be back at the main view

5\. Press back, you'll still be in the main view, expected: go back to github

~~~
pitaj
Ah, I didn't notice that. Good catch.

------
cnowacek
Super fast – that's really impressive! There may be an off-by-one bug. The
next page of results seems to be missing the first element (e.g. 30, 60, etc).
The results go from 29 to 31, 59 to 61.

------
peternicky
Looks like a lot of hard work went into this, nice job. However, the app
simply doesn't work. Clicking login did nothing, then a minute later the
screen said I need to be "logged in to post", routing not working as expected
and many links to the external original story are your github.io site with
undefined as part of the path.

------
willmacdonald
On Mac/Chrome the back button does not work, plus when clicking through to
comments, I see comments for a different thread.

------
theoneone
Dude, that's super fast! Blazing speed and rendering, even on my old iPhone
4s! Great work!

